# 2 Pc´s - 1 Monitor



## Exxistenz (24. Januar 2011)

*2 Pc´s - 1 Monitor*

Hallo liebe Community 
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


Ich habe folgendes Problem.
2 Rechner + 1nen Bildschirm.

HauptRechner:  Neu - Viel Leistung - HDMI
                        X6 -  8GB RAM ...
NebenRechner:  Alt - Low Leistung - VGA
                        1800+ -  1GB RAM

Bildschirm:       Acer X233H
                          1x HDMI
                          1x DVI
                          1x VGA



Ich möchte gerne (Platzmangel) beide Rechner über diesen Bildschirm laufen lassen, nicht unbedingt zur gleichen Zeit aber so das ich ab und zu mal auf den 2ten Rechner schauen kann und auch Anwendungen auf dem 2ten Rechner Starten kann.

Ich habe getestet ob es geht, also beide Rechner angemacht.
Ergebnis: Mein Hauptrechner zeigt Bild an- Wenn ich dann das HDMI Kabel herausziehe dauert es einen Moment und der NebenRechner wird angezeigt. 
Allerdings wenn ich das HDMI Kabel wieder in den Hauptrechner hineinstecke bleibt der Bildschirm auf dem NebenRechner.
Das Kabel aus dem HauptRechner zu ziehen/reinzustecken ist kein Problem da er frei zugänglich steht aber der Nebenrechner steht hinter dem Schreibtisch und das ist dann noch ziemlich umständlich da das Kabel jedesmal herauszuziehen/reinzustecken damit wieder der HauptRechner angezeigt wird.

Da beide Rechner in´s Internet sollen habe ich mir Überlegt ob man nicht über Teamviewer das Problem lösen könnte, allerdings habe ich TV noch nie ausprobiert- Habe ich auf alles Zugriff? 

Oder VNC soll auch nicht schlecht sein allerdings ziemlich langsam.

Ich habe gelesen das Bildschirme mit mehreren Anschlüssen einen Knopf haben um zwischen EingangsSignalen hin- und herzuschalten allerdings besitzt meiner so etwas nicht.

Gibt es vielleicht auch einfach einen Befehl auf der Tastatur wo ich ziwschen den Rechnern wechseln kann?

Oder kann ich i-wo einstellen das mein Hauptrechner immer angezeigt wird, wenn er eingestöpselt ist, also das Signal bevorzugt wird?
Denn das ginge noch da mein HauptRechner frei steht.
Da dauert es nur einen Moment rauszuziehen/reinzustecken.

...Viel Text für nen recht kleinen Problem ^,^ ..


----------



## Painkiller (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2 Pc´s - 1 Monitor*

Es gibt eine Art PC-Switch für Monitore. Mir ist nur der Name entfallen.

Bin mal googlen! 

Edit:

Schau dich mal hier um:

http://www.kvm-switch.de/


----------



## Malkav85 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2 Pc´s - 1 Monitor*

Manche Monitore haben einen Knopf (bei Samsung zB "Source") bei dem du zwischen den Kanälen schalten kannst, heißt, zwischen HDMI, DVI und/oder VGA. Dadurch kannst du dann das Bildsignal des jeweiligen Rechners ansteuern.

Der "höherwertige" Anschluss hat aber Vorrang. Das heißt, dass das HDMI Signal dem VGA Signal bevorzugt wird und du somit meist am Anfang das Bild des Hauptrechners erst bekommst.


----------



## Exxistenz (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2 Pc´s - 1 Monitor*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Art PC-Switch für Monitore. Mir ist nur der Name entfallen.
> 
> Bin mal googlen!


  Du meinst sicher Nen KVM Switch..
  Die sind mit zu Teuer für eine Ordentliche Quali


----------



## robbe (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2 Pc´s - 1 Monitor*

Schau mal im Bildschirmmenü nach, da müsste es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit geben, das Eingangssignal auszuwählen.


----------



## Painkiller (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2 Pc´s - 1 Monitor*



Exxistenz schrieb:


> Du meinst sicher Nen KVM Switch..
> Die sind mit zu Teuer für eine Ordentliche Quali


 

Hast du mal bei Ebay geschaut? Vllt. haben die was passendes?

Mein Kumpel hat seinen auch von Ebay. Hat 30€ gekostet.


----------



## Exxistenz (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2 Pc´s - 1 Monitor*



MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Manche Monitore haben einen Knopf (bei Samsung zB "Source") bei dem du zwischen den Kanälen schalten kannst, heißt, zwischen HDMI, DVI und/oder VGA. Dadurch kannst du dann das Bildsignal des jeweiligen Rechners ansteuern.
> 
> Der "höherwertige" Anschluss hat aber Vorrang. Das heißt, dass das HDMI Signal dem VGA Signal bevorzugt wird und du somit meist am Anfang das Bild des Hauptrechners erst bekommst.


 Meiner hat leider keinen 
 Und am Anfang wird auch der Hautrechner angezeigt.
 Aber als ich den HauptRechner rausgezogen habe um auf den   
 Nebenrechner zuzugreifen und in danach wieder hineingesteckt habe,
 wurde immernoch der VGA angezeigt.


----------



## eagum (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2 Pc´s - 1 Monitor*



Exxistenz schrieb:


> Meiner hat leider keinen



Bist du dir da sicher? Also ich hab mir mal grad das Handbuch zu deinem Monitor angeschaut und dieses war sich recht sicher, dass auf dem OSD ein Symbol zum Quellenwechsel vorhanden ist...


----------



## Exxistenz (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2 Pc´s - 1 Monitor*



robbe schrieb:


> Schau mal im Bildschirmmenü nach, da müsste es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit geben, das Eingangssignal auszuwählen.


 Im Menü steht:

------ 
 Input Source      ○D-Sub  ○DVI-D   ●HDMI
------

Ich habe aber vorhin probiert ob ich es ändern kann.
Mit dem Hauptrechner kann ich es einstellen, aber
sobald mein NebenRechner angezeigt wird, kann ich da nichts mehr ändern.


----------



## Exxistenz (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2 Pc´s - 1 Monitor*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Hast du mal bei Ebay geschaut? Vllt. haben die was passendes?
> 
> Mein Kumpel hat seinen auch von Ebay. Hat 30€ gekostet.


Ich habe gelesen ein ordentlicher KVM Switch mit Guter Quali kostet 250+


----------



## robbe (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2 Pc´s - 1 Monitor*

Und wie siehts mit einem normalen Video Switch aus? 
Ich hab dieses Teil hier: 
DVI Umschaltbox 'schwarz', 2-IN / 1-OUT für Sonstige mit TIEFPREISGARANTIE bei druckerzubehoer.de

Ist allerdings nur für DVI Stecker.


----------



## Exxistenz (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2 Pc´s - 1 Monitor*



robbe schrieb:


> Und wie siehts mit einem normalen Video Switch aus?
> Ich hab dieses Teil hier:
> DVI Umschaltbox 'schwarz', 2-IN / 1-OUT für Sonstige mit TIEFPREISGARANTIE bei druckerzubehoer.de
> 
> Ist allerdings nur für DVI Stecker.


 Ja, das ist das Problem, dann müsste ich wieder 3 Adapter kaufen+
 3 Kabel..
 Und ich habe sowieso schon extrem viele Kabel liegen..
 Qualitätseinbuße Inklusive


----------



## SaKuL (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2 Pc´s - 1 Monitor*



Exxistenz schrieb:


> Ja, das ist das Problem, dann müsste ich wieder 3 Adapter kaufen+
> 3 Kabel..
> Und ich habe sowieso schon extrem viele Kabel liegen..
> Qualitätseinbuße Inklusive



Ich glaube die Qualitätseinbuße dürfte das größte Problem bei allen Lösungen sein.
Das mit dem Quellenwechsel müsste aber eigentlich klappen. Kannst du es vllt. über ein DVI-Kabel probieren?


----------



## Exxistenz (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2 Pc´s - 1 Monitor*



SaKuL schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Qualitätseinbuße dürfte das größte Problem bei allen Lösungen sein.
> Das mit dem Quellenwechsel müsste aber eigentlich klappen. Kannst du es vllt. über ein DVI-Kabel probieren?


 
Ich habe im Moment kein DVI hier.
Ich probiere aber nochmal den Signal Switch.


----------



## Exxistenz (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2 Pc´s - 1 Monitor*

Hehe, hat sich geklärt ^.^
Jetz geht der Signal-Wechsel merkwürdigerweise  

Kann das eigentlich irgentwie den Bildschirm beschädigen oder Stört den das nicht?


----------



## robbe (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2 Pc´s - 1 Monitor*

Glaub das ist dem Wurst.


----------



## Exxistenz (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2 Pc´s - 1 Monitor*

Oki 
Danke an alle die geantwortet haben


----------



## Creep1972 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2 Pc´s - 1 Monitor*

Ein Studienkollege von mir hat nen KVM- Switch und das ist ziemlich geil. Kostet ca. 50€ für deine Konfiguration, bekommst Du bei PEARL. Grade im Angebot für 29,90€


----------

